# Anyone ever get a feeling the virus is a hoax?



## PopsnTuff

Just curious on your thoughts about this....I'm getting ready to read different articles on the net to see if they make any sense at all.....
some are dreamers, irrational thinkers and scammers who are posting these, but some are intelligent news folks.....but is there any truth to these rumors without discussing political angles to this?
Will let you know my opinions soon.


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> Just curious on your thoughts about this....I'm getting ready to read different articles on the net to see if they make any sense at all.....
> some are dreamers, irrational thinkers and scammers who are posting these, but some are intelligent news folks.....but is there any truth to these rumors without discussing political angles to this?
> Will let you know my opinions soon.


ok...let's just ask one question... if the virus is a ''hoax''... what are people dying of in their literal thousands all at once basically , and with many top doctors and consultants dying of the same thing, and in so many countries at the same time... ?...

Not arguing... just saying, something to think about when people are shouting about it being a Hoax... ...I too have read and digested loads about this, and the fact that it definitely exists, there's no argument about that, we have the dead bodies to prove it.. however all the arguments seem to be what has actually caused it... the latest being bombarded by 5g radio waves..


----------



## rgp

I have some doubts about the "hype" behind some of the complaints, & claims. I am disappointed in the many that have "politicized" something so serious as this, for what they see as political gain. To me these concerns are every-bit as dangerous as the virus itself.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Yes, I believe it is real.

I really don't believe that all of the people around the world that have been reported dead are hiding somewhere waiting to jump out and yell surprise!

We may find that it could have been handled differently/more effectively to minimize the impact on the global economy but I definitely believe that it is something that needed to be taken very seriously.

I also believe that we should continue to take it seriously until a TNT vaccine is available.

I'm very interested to hear what you learn as you sort through the various articles please keep us posted.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Very good posts above....but is it possible that all our info is coming from what the govt and media decide to show us in the way of tv news or online news photos, statistics, etc. with us never actually knowing or seeing someone pass on from the virus?
Just food for thought on this.....


----------



## Buckeye

As I posted on here earlier, my grandson dealt with COVID19 in late January.  It ain't a "hoax" folks.  

Thank Goodness, he is fully recovered


----------



## PopsnTuff

Buckeye said:


> As I posted on here earlier, my grandson dealt with COVID19 in late January.  It ain't a "hoax" folks.
> 
> Thank Goodness, he is fully recovered


Thanks for reminding us of that @Buckeye as I did read the post about your grandson xo


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’ve cared for COVID patients in the hospital. Even if they recovered enough to go home, they were seriously ill. It’s no joke; it’s not a hoax.


----------



## hollydolly

PopsnTuff said:


> Very good posts above....but is it possible that all our info is coming from what the govt and media decide to show us in the way of tv news or online news photos, statistics, etc. with us never actually knowing or seeing someone pass on from the virus?
> Just food for thought on this.....


...but both my husband and I had Covid-19 at the end of March beginning of April.... we survived it, me sooner than him, I was poorly for a week, but just bed ridden for 36 hours ,...  he was poorly for 16 days (bed ridden for 14 days and delirious with it) ... his work colleague a super-fit guy, who runs 5 miles every single morning and evening, (both of them are  in their 50's)  went down with it at the same time for 14 days  feeling like he was going to die, no strength barely able to breathe.. (no underlying conditions in either one of the guys )... and although none of have been tested for it, our doctors have told us given all the symptoms that we indeed had what they are calling Covid-19

 Just last week , another colleagues' father died of the disease..they're calling the cause  Covid-19.. _again_ no underlying conditions but in his 70's with slight dementia ... 

.....further more, 2 weeks ago  a family friend ( my daughters' friends' husband  in actuality ) a very fit strong man, no underlying conditions, a CEO of 3 Companies,  went into hospital to get limb surgery, and caught the disease while in there.... He was in his early 70's..they asked his wife and him if they would agree to no Resuscitation .. they absolutely did not agree, and had it written on his medical papers.., but the consultant actually screamed at them, saying things like, are you being ridiculous , do you know how hard it would be to get well again if we have to resuscitate you , and many more things in complete unnecessary anger,...a man who'd  just gone in for limb surgery on his toes, and caught the diseases in the hospital was being screamed at by a consultant to get him to agree to no resuscitation, ... ..but still our friend and his wife stuck to their guns and said they wanted resuscitation to take place if it were needed... 


A day  later the husband died  ( this was just 2 weeks ago.. ) ..and when his wife got hold of his medical records that very next day...right across the top written by that very consultant...was *DNR*>>in huge Capitals ...... she was and is devastated, however, this isn't the end as far as she's concerned she has the finances  and the status to  fight to prove that this consultant and this particular hospital were seriously negligent and disingenuous at best.. ,...and she's going to do that very thing... ,  The point is that in this very short time, it seems that many people who are going into hospitals and who are of a certain age, and have any kind of respitory illness, are either being _incubated_ for a Virus  which in fact makes viral infections within the lungs much worse (incubation is for bacteria , pneumonia etc) and possibly causing the deaths.._.or_ they're being allowed to die with Do Not Resuscitate written across their medical notes.... 

Further  this has also been told by several consultants that in this country and in the USA ... they've had patients who have died from a lung disease, be it pneumonia, or lung cancer orr anything similar, and they've signed off the death certificates personally , giving he reason for the death ,  only to discover  very quickly that the death certificates have been altered to say the cause of death was Covid-19... when in fact these doctors knew for a fact it was no such thing 

So with all due respect, there's many of us out here who have been victims, and or have known people who have died from this disease whatever the real cause ....


----------



## CarolfromTX

I don't think it's a hoax. But beyond that, it's hard to know what to believe. I alternate being scared and being bored with it all.  No question it's serious. The worst part is that some people can have it and not know it or have mild symptoms. Some people wind up in intensive care. And some die. Statistics are all over the lot, so I'm thinking who really knows? I hate this. I have always hate the not knowing.


----------



## Lakeland living

I agree it is for real and people, a lot of people are dying.  No question about it, why are they dying, something is killing them.  Are cures killing them? Possible, who knows what is wrong or right treatment until it is found and there are many people looking for that.  Do I know anyone that has it, no. Do I know anyone that knows anyone that does, no.
       There are some things that need to be found out, did nature put this out. NO, I don't think so. Man did this in my opinion, it is meant to develop change to be difficult to kill. To destroy most of the industry, commerce on the planet in a few months, it took  a great deal of time , money and people. Who are they?


----------



## Warrigal

It is real. In Australia we have the cruise ship The Ruby Princess for evidence. COVID 19 was on that ship and it spread to passengers and crew alike. Because of bureaucratic bungling followed by much blame shifting, the passengers were allowed to disembark in Sydney without even minimal screening. They carried the virus with them when they flew home to their various destinations in other states. One third of all COVID 19 deaths in Australia are linked to the Ruby Princess either directly or from contact with infected passengers. The ship is still offshore near a naval base with crew aboard. Some have had the disease and have recovered but new cases are being brought ashore for medical treatment. Only when there are no new cases for several weeks will the ship be able to sail away and let the crew return to their homes.

Hubby and I dodged a bullet late last year. We took a cruise on the Ruby Princess in December.


----------



## Don M.

I've got my own "conspiracy" theory about this virus.  I think it is Man Made and part of an ongoing program in China to develop a means of biological warfare.  However, due to some human error or accident, it escaped the laboratory in Wuhan and spread quickly before the Chinese government realized how successful their research was.  With their authoritarian regime, they have been more successful in controlling the damage than most other "free" nations.  

Just how long it takes to bring this epidemic under control, and what the long term effects will be on global health, is anyone's guess. 

That's my 2 cents, and unless there is full cooperation from the Chinese government, I doubt we will ever know the full truth.


----------



## Keesha

No I don’t think it’s a hoax at all. That would be one incredibly good hoax to pull off. More than half the residents in nursing homes quickly passing away and dying while all the nurses and personal support workers get sick caring  for them knowing they could be next yet show up and continue anyway. Courage & compassion beyond belief. 

NYC had so many people dying , some who nobody wanted to claim so they dug a huge cemetery to bury them in. Nurses, doctors, volunteers, preachers, teachers, students, people young and old dropping like flies. It’s so bad that countries have a lock down to try and prevent it from spreading and for good reason. 

Part of the problem is that people don’t take this seriously so more people are dying because of it. There’s NO WAY this is a hoax. These people REALLY DIED. They aren’t ever going to wake up again. People really are putting their lives at risk trying to save them. Hospitals are getting so full their halls are filled with patients. 

I can understand the reasoning behind not wanting to believe this is real. Most of us wish we could wake up tomorrow and discover it was all just a bad dream, but it isn’t and if you look throughout history, we’ve been plagued by other viruses which did significant damage. It’s real.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PopsnTuff

So sorry for all the emotional and physical pain you and your hubby have gone thru @hollydolly....I know it was real and then the passing on of your daughter's friend's hubby and the screw up in the hospital.....all so very painful  Let's hope this isn't happening more than not.
All your stories above are absolute proof the virus does exist.


----------



## Manatee

I don't think it is a hoax, my son got it.


----------



## Duster

I think the virus is real. There may be contributing factors that make it worse.
1. If someone got a regular flu shot this year, they have more of a chance to get sick if they come into contact with a carrier.
2. 5G is present in all of the worst hot spots. Did it weaken immune systems and make people vulnerable? That's something we'll have to wait to find out.  All of the major cruise lines recently were outfitted with 5G.   Coincidence? Perhaps. Maybe not. I won't be taking a cruise until more is known and won't be investing in cheap cruise stocks. 
3. Was the virus created in a lab?  Another thing we don't have proof for yet, but it looks suspicious. 
4. Are you ready to line up and take your vaccine? Hell no! Especially one that contains a tiny microchip.  If you decide to take the jab, inform yourself about what exactly you are agreeing to.  
5. Has there been a lot of hype around this pandemic? YES.  It wasn't as deadly as predicted. 
6. Is there a chance that something hidden has been going on in the world while we were all staying home? YES.  
7. Are things ever going back to the way they were? Probably not, but there's always a chance that the world will be a better place in the future for the survivors. 
8. Will you ever know the answers?  YES.  If all goes well, everything is supposed to be disclosed when the time is right.


----------



## PopsnTuff

*For anyone in the dark about 5G, here's the explanation:

5G* is the fifth generation of wireless communications technologies supporting cellular data networks. 5G communication requires the use of communications devices (mostly mobile phones) designed to support the technology.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5G

Therefore leading to this happening:

Various *5G* *towers* were burned down in the *UK* in the wake of people deeming 5G responsible for the coronavirus outbreak across the globe. The burned cell towers belonged to Vodafone, EE and Three *UK* companies who have confirmed that their respective *5G* *towers* were attacked. *5G* *tower* burned to the ground in *England*. pic.twitter.com/ATh7w3Y4eL
Fact Check: Are people in the *United Kingdom* burning down *5G* ...
www.republicworld.com/fact-check/technology/fact-check-people-*in*-the-uk-burning-down-*5g*-*towers*.html


----------



## Judycat

Not a hoax but over sensationalized. It was supposed to have killed 600,000 people in the US by now.  It hasn't. So instead the experts are warning about a worse resurgence in the fall. We aren't even into May yet. Ugh. Medical workers are under pressure...yes in the cities. Here in my rural area we and our 19 Coronavirus cases are just hanging on, waiting for the apocalypse to occur.  It's been moved to the fall I hear.
,


----------



## PopsnTuff

@Duster how will your #7 opinion (Are things ever going back to the way they were? Probably not, but there's always a chance that the world will be a better place in the future for the survivors.) lead to a better place in the future for survivors?


----------



## terry123

Not a hoax.  My BIL's cousin died this morning with it.  Sister called to say not to send flowers as funeral homes are backed up due to deaths in her part of Louisiana. I had met them at a family reunion several years ago. I will send a card instead.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's certainly is not a hoax, now that I'm older I don't fall for conspiracy theories that easily either.  People are getting sick and dying from this virus around the world.  Some obviously get it, but their immune systems are stronger so their symptoms are more mild.  They claim some can have it and be asymptomatic.  I haven't felt sick yet from it, but I won't get close to anyone without a mask on, at the park I keep a good distance from other people.  I'd like to be tested, the blood test where they tell you if you had it, and now have antibodies in your blood, that would be interesting and would ease the mind a bit.

Some say the Sandy Hook shooting was a hoax too, never happened.  Sad thing is there are people who believe that.


----------



## SeaBreeze

terry123 said:


> Not a hoax.  My BIL's cousin died this morning with it.  Sister called to say not to send flowers as funeral homes are backed up due to deaths in her part of Louisiana. I had met them at a family reunion several years ago. I will send a card instead.


So sorry @terry123 , my condolences.


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Okay here's the first one I am seeing....might be old news to some of you: I couldn't delete the pics....these are more conspiracy theories than a hoax....*

*Bill Gates Is Now A Target Of COVID-19 Coronavirus Conspiracy Theories*



Bruce Y. LeeSenior Contributor
Healthcare
I am a writer, journalist, professor, systems modeler, computational and digital health expert, avocado-eater, and entrepreneur, not always in that order.





Bill Gates, Co-Chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, has warned of a pandemic for years. ... [+]
GETTY IMAGES FOR THE NEW YORK TIMES
What do you get after trying to prepare people for an infectious disease pandemic? How about being accused of causing a pandemic when it actually occurs?

Over the past decade, Bill Gates has been warning about the lack of preparation and systems in place to deal with infectious disease threats that could lead to a pandemic. Two years ago, I covered for _Forbes_ some of these warnings. Now that the world is actually in the midst of the COVID-19 coronavirus pandemic, take a wild guess as to whom some conspiracy theorists are now blaming for the pandemic?
Hint, the answer rhymes with chill dates. Yep, some people on social media have been accusing Gates of starting the severe acute respiratory syndrome–coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV2) pandemic. This is after Gates, the billionaire Microsoft co-founder turned philanthropist, has spent much of the second act of his career initiating and supporting efforts to prevent and control infectious diseases via the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, which has funded some of our PHICOR team’s computer modeling research efforts to improve product distribution and disease control. This is after Gates has on multiple occasions pushed for more awareness about the possibility of a pandemic and more efforts to prevent this possibility, such as in this 2015 TED talk:

Yet, now conspiracy theorists are claiming that Gates somehow created this pandemic. Isn’t this like blaming someone for causing a heart attack after he or she has warned you for years about such a possibility?
(Read on if you prefer; not sure if this is a reliable site.....and of course do not believe everything you read … including this article. Judge every piece of information for yourself as to its accuracy. Do not rely on others to tell you what is true. Verify everything you hear from at least three reliable sources, before making any decisions that you may regret later on).

There have been lots of conspiracy theories circulating around about CoVid-19. Remember one thing above all. None of it can be proven.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...coronavirus-conspiracy-theories/#485c9eaa6227


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Here's another one that has been posted somewhere else in the forum:*

KELVIN CHAN, BEATRICE DUPUY and ARIJETA LAJKA
April 21, 2020, 7:58 AM UTC

LONDON (AP) — The CCTV footage from a Dutch business park shows a man in a black cap pouring the contents of a white container at the base of a cellular radio tower. Flames burst out as the man jogs back to his Toyota to flee into the evening.

It’s a scene that’s been repeated dozens of times in recent weeks in Europe, where conspiracy theories linking new 5G mobile networks and the coronavirus pandemic are fueling arson attacks on cell towers.

Popular beliefs and conspiracy theories that wireless communications pose a threat have long been around, but the global spread of the virus at the same time that countries were rolling out fifth generation wireless technology has seen some of those false narratives amplified.

Officials in Europe and the U.S. are watching the situation closely and pushing back, concerned that attacks will undermine vital telecommunications links at a time they’re most needed to deal with the pandemic.

“I’m absolutely outraged, absolutely disgusted, that people would be taking action against the very infrastructure that we need to respond to this health emergency,” Stephen Powis, medical director of the National Health Service in England, said in early April.

Some 50 fires targeting cell towers and other equipment have been reported in Britain this month, leading to three arrests. Telecom engineers have been abused on the job 80 times, according to trade group Mobile UK, making the U.K. the nucleus of the attacks. Photos and videos documenting the attacks are often overlaid with false commentary about COVID-19.

Some 16 have been torched in the Netherlands, with attacks also reported in Ireland, Cyprus, and Belgium.
 (Read on if desired; some would consider this an unreliable site......and of course do not believe everything you read … including this article. Judge every piece of information for yourself as to its accuracy. Do not rely on others to tell you what is true. Verify everything you hear from at least three reliable sources, before making any decisions that you may regret later on).
There have been lots of conspiracy theories circulating around about CoVid-19. Remember one thing above all. None of it can be proven.

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/conspiracy-theorists-burn-5g-towers-075847564.html


----------



## win231

I don't think the virus is a hoax, but they way they're reporting it is a hoax.  To listen to them, people are dropping like flies.  Now, they're saying it has "Less than 1% fatality rate" which is much less serious than the flu.  And they've never shut down the whole country because of the flu.  That's where the suspicion comes in....plus the fact that we've been lied to in the past.
And the people who tell us to wear masks & socially isolate are not doing it themselves, which I take as an insult to my intelligence.


----------



## Judycat

I can't imagine how wireless technology could be connected to something organic like a virus.


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Here's a third one if you care to continue reading:*

*A third of Americans believe Covid-19 laboratory conspiracy theory – study*
Pew Research report revealed most Americans believed Covid-19 came about naturally, but 29% believed it was created in a lab....
The last thing America needed on top of a president still in denial over the state current pandemic is the rest of the population believing conspiracies about it, but here we are.

While scientists agree that the virus emerged from nature, the uncertainty over how people were first infected by Covid-19 has left space for misinformation to grow. In Britain, that has meant the propagation of a random conspiracy theory about a link between coronavirus and 5G wireless technology – which almost a third of people say they can’t rule out.






*Have I already had coronavirus? How would I know and what should I do? *

In the US, according to a new report by the Pew Research Center, about a third of Americans surveyed believe that Covid-19 was created by humans in a laboratory.

Pew surveyed 8,914 American adults, asking them whether they believed that 1) the current strain of the coronavirus “came about naturally”; 2) “was developed intentionally in a lab”; 3) “was made accidentally in a lab”; or 4) “doesn’t really exist”.

Most Americans surveyed in the report (43%) believed that Covid-19 most likely came about naturally, but nearly three in 10 (29%) said it most likely was created in a lab. What’s more, most of those who believed the virus was created in a lab believed it was done so intentionally (23%). A quarter said they weren’t sure where the virus originated, while 1% believed that the virus does not exist.

The research showed that the conspiracy was more prevalent among younger people than adults: about a third of adults aged 18 to 29 said the virus was developed in a lab (35%), compared with 21% of adults 65 and older. A fifth (19%) of people with a bachelor’s degree or higher believed that the coronavirus was created in a lab.

(There have been lots of conspiracy theories circulating around about CoVid-19. Remember one thing above all. None of it can be proven.)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/13/coronavirus-conspiracy-theory-laboratory-report


----------



## PopsnTuff

win231 said:


> I don't think the virus is a hoax, but they way they're reporting it is a hoax.  To listen to them, people are dropping like flies.  Now, they're saying it has "Less than 1% fatality rate" which is much less serious than the flu.  And they've never shut down the whole country because of the flu.  That's where the suspicion comes in....plus the fact that we've been lied to in the past.
> And the people who tell us to wear masks & socially isolate are not doing it themselves, which I take as an insult to my intelligence.


Yeah I agree with you Win about the lying in the past....include the present and future too....and really makes us wonder, if not angers us, as to why none of the leaders are wearing the masks.....very bad example to the public, isnt it?
And I know politics are not allowed to be discussed here but is it possible this is all gonna work in favor of our leader if you know what I mean, hmmm.....


----------



## Butterfly

Judycat said:


> I can't imagine how wireless technology could be connected to something organic like a virus.



I can't, either. I do not for a minute believe this.


----------



## win231

PopsnTuff said:


> Yeah I agree with you Win about the lying in the past....include the present and future too....and really makes us wonder, if not angers us, as to why none of the leaders are wearing the masks.....very bad example to the public, isnt it?
> And I know politics are not allowed to be discussed here but is it possible this is all gonna work in favor of our leader if you know what I mean, hmmm.....


The past couple of days, I'm getting a good chuckle at those "updates."  Dr. Ferrer says a few words, (not wearing a mask), then she walks away from her podium, then a guy wearing a mask sprays stuff on the microphone & wipes off the podium, then Dr. Ferrer comes back & says a few words, then walks away, the same masked guy sprays & wipes again, then some other "official" (also not wearing a mask) provides a few more grim statistics.
And, the Mayor, Dr. Fauci, & Governor Newsom are interviewed indoors & outside......none wearing a mask & frequently standing shoulder-to-shoulder.  Trump has already said he will not wear a mask.  Maybe they all know something we don't know.

And, yesterday, during an outdoor media interview with Sean Penn & Dr. Fauci, (Penn was making some sort of donation), Dr. Fauci says he wants Sean Penn to play him in a movie.  And they expect US to take this seriously........
And, again, no one was wearing a mask.


----------



## MarciKS

Not after one died at our facility and I have had to pass them with the nurses in the halls and have seen the fear on their faces.

And if this were a hoax...how would you seriously explain all these deaths world wide. Stop and think about it.

If anything I think I'd be a little more concerned about the possibility that this could have been an act of biological terrorism. After all, none of us were in Wuhan where this supposedly started. How do we know anyone ate a bat that made them sick?


----------



## Butterfly

I do not believe this is a hoax.  It would have to be a very elaborate hoax, involving medical people and leaders all over the world.
And what about all the dead people -- are they a hoax?  Are their grieving families a hoax?  Are all those body bags piled up in refrigerator trucks a hoax?  Did those people die to enable the hoax?  Or are they not really dead and are all secretly in hiding in Atlantis?  What about the well-known people who have died of it -- did they just get tired of their lives and fake their own deaths?

What would the purpose of such a hoax be?

There are some who think the holocaust was a hoax, or that the world is flat.  Just because some nutcase says something is a hoax doesn't make it so.


----------



## Em in Ohio

PopsnTuff said:


> *For anyone in the dark about 5G, here's the explanation:
> 
> 5G* is the fifth generation of wireless communications technologies supporting cellular data networks. 5G communication requires the use of communications devices (mostly mobile phones) designed to support the technology.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5G
> 
> Therefore leading to this happening:
> 
> Various *5G* *towers* were burned down in the *UK* in the wake of people deeming 5G responsible for the coronavirus outbreak across the globe. The burned cell towers belonged to Vodafone, EE and Three *UK* companies who have confirmed that their respective *5G* *towers* were attacked. *5G* *tower* burned to the ground in *England*. pic.twitter.com/ATh7w3Y4eL
> Fact Check: Are people in the *United Kingdom* burning down *5G* ...
> www.republicworld.com/fact-check/technology/fact-check-people-*in*-the-uk-burning-down-*5g*-*towers*.html


Thanks - I knew what 5 G was, but why on Earth would folks connect it to coronavirus - Do they believe computer viruses can infect humans? I heard weather forecasters warn that it could interfere with detection systems.  Oh, gosh - nevermind.  My eyes are too tired to give a darn at this time of night.


----------



## WhatInThe

Empty said:


> Thanks - I knew what 5 G was, but why on Earth would folks connect it to coronavirus - Do they believe computer viruses can infect humans? I heard weather forecasters warn that it could interfere with detection systems.  Oh, gosh - nevermind.  My eyes are too tired to give a darn at this time of night.


There have been issues/debates with the emf (electro magnetic field) causing mostly cancer in some who live near by power transmission lines or cell phone towers. And there were alleged issues with 5G before the virus. The 5G might cause cancer but respiratory illness I don't think so. In theory it could've mutated an existing virus at best.


----------



## PopsnTuff

I've heard that worldwide wars bring down the population counts....could this be another way that maybe China decided would decrease their population and maybe the other world leaders were thinking the same? Just a thought here.....the world IS very much over populated as we all know....don't know if the birth rates are higher or lower than the death rates worldwide, as in equaling out each other.


----------



## WhatInThe

PopsnTuff said:


> I've heard that worldwide wars bring down the population counts....could this be another way that maybe China decided would decrease their population and maybe the other world leaders were thinking the same? Just a thought here.....the world IS very much over populated as we all know....don't know if the birth rates are higher or lower than the death rates worldwide, as in equaling out each other.


I don't know if it's a population reduction plan as much as it wound up being exploited as a population control plan even if unintended. They're testing limits and seeing what works, what seems to get people to comply(fear).


----------



## Warrigal

Sorry for your loss Terry123. It is very distressing not to be able to gather for a funeral.

I came across this very informative (and long) newspaper article designed to educate Australians. It goes beyond medical issues and talks about how the contagion spread in some different countries.

I hope it is of some use to a few people.

https://www.theage.com.au/national/...like-to-have-the-illness-20200302-p5465a.html


----------



## Buckeye

delete


----------



## bingo

it's too real


----------



## Em in Ohio

PopsnTuff said:


> Yeah I agree with you Win about the lying in the past....include the present and future too....and really makes us wonder, if not angers us, as to why none of the leaders are wearing the masks.....very bad example to the public, isnt it?
> And I know politics are not allowed to be discussed here but is it possible this is all gonna work in favor of our leader if you know what I mean, hmmm.....


I can't speak for the leaders of other countries, but here 'our leader' is always seen publicly behind bullet-resistant glass which would act as a shield like they use now in check-out lines.


----------



## hollydolly

Watch  this folks..  make your own minds up it's 23 minutes long.. so watch it in sound bits if you need to, but this doctor   has a very interesting hypothesis,...





 In the videos he explains the reason that 5G can cause so much damage to the human body.... 

There are several more videos , one 48 minutes long which is also very interesting...  FB and google keep censoring him, make you wonder why


----------



## IrisSenior

I think some people just like to post stuff so they can get others going. As for a hoax, sputter...sputter...sputter.


----------



## hollydolly

CarolfromTX said:


> I don't think it's a hoax. But beyond that, it's hard to know what to believe. I alternate being scared and being bored with it all.  No question it's serious. The worst part is that some people can have it and not know it or have mild symptoms. Some people wind up in intensive care. And some die. Statistics are all over the lot, so I'm thinking who really knows? I hate this. I have always hate the not knowing.


it's certainly not a Hoax, but in my opinion it's not what they're calling Covid-19.... please try to find the time to  watch those videos folks if you're interested in this being labelled a hoax ,  if nothing else it'll make you stop and think about this pandemic... none less than DR F... knew this 3 years ago that a pandemic would happen during this presidential term.. how could he possibly have known that 3 years ahead of time?...


----------



## Lakeland living

hollydolly said:


> it's certainly not a Hoax, but in my opinion it's not what they're calling Covid-19.... please try to find the time to  watch those videos folks if you're interested in this being labelled a hoax ,  if nothing else it'll make you stop and think about this pandemic... none less than DR F... knew this 3 years ago that a pandemic would happen during this presidential term.. how could he possibly have know that 3 years ahead of time?...


I watched him yesterday, very interesting.


----------



## Keesha

Information about 5G. While I don’t believe 5G is the cause of this virus, I do believe that all this modern technology has an impact on our health 

https://www.shieldyourbody.com/2017/10/5g-health-risks/

In Ontario we have 15 drive through testing centres for the corona virus. 

Due to limited data I can’t watch the videos


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Information about 5G. While I don’t believe 5G is the cause of this virus, I do believe that all this modern technology has an impact on our health
> 
> https://www.shieldyourbody.com/2017/10/5g-health-risks/
> 
> In Ontario we have 15 drive through testing centres for the corona virus


Keesha, that's great, I wish we had testing centres here,  but just about everyone has the _coronavirus_ bug inside them in various forms... it's not Coronavirus which they are labelling the killer, but Covid-19....if you have the time please watch the videos... I'm not saying this doctor is right or wrong, but it will certainly give everyone something to seriously think about.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Covid-19 connection to wireless technology - I doubt it.  But as far as wireless tech goes, I found an interesting opinion piece that is very readable can be seen here:

https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/we-have-no-reason-to-believe-5g-is-safe/

"The telecommunications industry and their experts have accused many scientists who have researched the effects of cell phone radiation of "fear mongering" over the advent of wireless technology's 5G. Since much of our research is publicly-funded, we believe it is our ethical responsibility to inform the public about what the peer-reviewed scientific literature tells us about the health risks from wireless radiation."


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Keesha, that's great, I wish we had testing centres here,  but just about everyone has the _coronavirus_ bug inside them in various forms... it's not Coronavirus which they are labelling the killer, but Covid-19....if you have the time please watch the videos... I'm not saying this doctor is right or wrong, but it will certainly give everyone something to seriously think about.


Since my husband had been working from home 50% of the time, in order to do his job, he has to have internet , so we are looking at getting it sometime really soon. I would really like to read this stuff because I DO belief that there is some type of conspiracy going on. People who know stuff that the leaders of the world don’t want them to know DO get shut down. 

There used to be all kinds of information on the net about artificial intelligence but the information would cause mass panic and hysteria amongst the world so ALL the information was suddenly deleted; just like that. 

Creating a virus vaccine that everyone in the world HAS to take, knowing and understanding about how artificial intelligence works is super scary. It would be the perfect way to control ALL of humanity. 

With all this new technology our world is changing faster than the average person can understand while leaders of the world completely lose their moral compass. 

Sadly I think I know where this is going and it will change humanity forever, and not in a good way 

5G dangers

tinyurl.com/ttav2020drb

It’s truly frightening. 
Note: this isn’t to say I think this virus is a hoax in any way.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PopsnTuff said:


> *Okay here's the first one I am seeing....might be old news to some of you: I couldn't delete the pics....these are more conspiracy theories than a hoax....*
> 
> *Bill Gates Is Now A Target Of COVID-19 Coronavirus Conspiracy Theories*
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Y. LeeSenior Contributor
> Healthcare
> I am a writer, journalist, professor, systems modeler, computational and digital health expert, avocado-eater, and entrepreneur, not always in that order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Gates, Co-Chair of the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation, has warned of a pandemic for years. ... [+]
> GETTY IMAGES FOR THE NEW YORK TIMES
> What do you get after trying to prepare people for an infectious disease pandemic? How about being accused of causing a pandemic when it actually occurs?
> 
> Over the past decade, Bill Gates has been warning about the lack of preparation and systems in place to deal with infectious disease threats that could lead to a pandemic. Two years ago, I covered for _Forbes_ some of these warnings. Now that the world is actually in the midst of the COVID-19 coronavirus pandemic, take a wild guess as to whom some conspiracy theorists are now blaming for the pandemic?
> Hint, the answer rhymes with chill dates. Yep, some people on social media have been accusing Gates of starting the severe acute respiratory syndrome–coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV2) pandemic. This is after Gates, the billionaire Microsoft co-founder turned philanthropist, has spent much of the second act of his career initiating and supporting efforts to prevent and control infectious diseases via the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, which has funded some of our PHICOR team’s computer modeling research efforts to improve product distribution and disease control. This is after Gates has on multiple occasions pushed for more awareness about the possibility of a pandemic and more efforts to prevent this possibility, such as in this 2015 TED talk:
> 
> Yet, now conspiracy theorists are claiming that Gates somehow created this pandemic. Isn’t this like blaming someone for causing a heart attack after he or she has warned you for years about such a possibility?
> (Read on if you prefer; not sure if this is a reliable site.....and of course do not believe everything you read … including this article. Judge every piece of information for yourself as to its accuracy. Do not rely on others to tell you what is true. Verify everything you hear from at least three reliable sources, before making any decisions that you may regret later on).
> 
> There have been lots of conspiracy theories circulating around about CoVid-19. Remember one thing above all. None of it can be proven.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucel...coronavirus-conspiracy-theories/#485c9eaa6227


The link to the article would have provided every thing needed...photo and everything written in your post. Just suggesting that may have been easier on ya PnT and the large picture wouldn't have been an issue.   There's more to the Bill Gates conspiracy than him warning about the virus. More on that later.
Now for your question: I've read about a few people who think the virus is a hoax...several have died from this hoax. Here's the latest one:
https://www.syracuse.com/coronaviru...avirus-after-calling-it-a-political-ploy.html


----------



## Judycat

With the 5G hypothesis, when all theories fail to convince, just say it ruins the immune system. I call bunkum.


----------



## garyt1957

win231 said:


> And the people who tell us to wear masks & socially isolate are not doing it themselves, which I take as an insult to my intelligence.



 The fact you see this as just the flu says all we need to know about your intelligence


----------



## garyt1957

PopsnTuff said:


> I've heard that worldwide wars bring down the population counts....could this be another way that maybe China decided would decrease their population and maybe the other world leaders were thinking the same? Just a thought here.....the world IS very much over populated as we all know....don't know if the birth rates are higher or lower than the death rates worldwide, as in equaling out each other.



 I don't think China is overly concerned about their population anymore. They removed the "one child per family" law years ago.


----------



## Keesha

Judycat said:


> With the 5G hypothesis, when all theories fail to convince, just say it ruins the immune system. I call bunkum.





Judycat said:


> I can't imagine how wireless technology could be connected to something organic like a virus.


How is it that we believe the scientists about this virus yet snub our nose at the well documented research effects of wireless technology. 

If this virus has the greatest impact on those with weak immune systems and the telecommunications systems we use are weakening our immune systems then YES , it’s something to be concerned about and IS relevant. 

More than 353 scientists and doctors in over 40 countries published peer reviewed studies on the biological and health effects of nonionized electromagnetic fields ( EMF ) and these scientific publications ( over 500 studies ) have shown the EMF affects on organisms at levels well below most international and national guidelines . 

Effects include: increased cancer risk, cellular stress, increased harmful free radicals , genetic damage, structural and functional changes in the reproductive system, learning and memory deficits, neurological disorders and a negative impact on the general well being in humans. There is evidence of the harmful effects to both plant and animal life. 

And that’s just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Judycat




----------



## Keesha

Judycat said:


>


Have you even read or researched any of this?
Probably not so it’s pretty easy to just roll your eyes. Most people tend to follow the majority like sheep


----------



## win231

garyt1957 said:


> The fact you see this as just the flu says all we need to know about your intelligence


Your reading comprehension says all we need to know about yours.  I hope you had a good reason for leaving school early.


----------



## Judycat

Keesha said:


> Have you even read or researched any of this?
> Probably not so it’s pretty easy to just roll your eyes. Most people tend to follow the majority like sheep


----------



## fmdog44

Ask the hundreds of thousands of corpses.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Empty said:


> Covid-19 connection to wireless technology - I doubt it.  But as far as wireless tech goes, I found an interesting opinion piece that is very readable can be seen here:
> 
> https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/we-have-no-reason-to-believe-5g-is-safe/
> 
> "The telecommunications industry and their experts have accused many scientists who have researched the effects of cell phone radiation of "fear mongering" over the advent of wireless technology's 5G. Since much of our research is publicly-funded, we believe it is our ethical responsibility to inform the public about what the peer-reviewed scientific literature tells us about the health risks from wireless radiation."


Aren't the frequency emissions from any electronic device very low, that surrounds us, so as not to cause any serious physical damage?


----------



## PopsnTuff

IrisSenior said:


> I think some people just like to post stuff so they can get others going. As for a hoax, sputter...sputter...sputter.


Yes,  get others' opinions and thoughts so we can discuss matters at hand like adults do in social forums.


----------



## PopsnTuff

OneEyedDiva said:


> The link to the article would have provided every thing needed...photo and everything written in your post. Just suggesting that may have been easier on ya PnT and the large picture wouldn't have been an issue.   There's more to the Bill Gates conspiracy than him warning about the virus. More on that later.
> Now for your question: I've read about a few people who think the virus is a hoax...several have died from this hoax. Here's the latest one:
> https://www.syracuse.com/coronaviru...avirus-after-calling-it-a-political-ploy.html


Yeah I read about that one too Diva....thanks for the info above xo


----------



## Keesha

PopsnTuff said:


> Aren't the frequency emissions from any electronic device very low, that surrounds us, so as not to cause any physical damage?


5G works completely different than other telecommunications. They are shorter and higher frequency waves that cause more radiation and more physical damage according to 353 scientists and doctors who have researched and studied all of this which is why there’s a petition going on to try and stop it. ALL these qualified professionals can’t all be quacks. Why would they want to mislead any of us? What would be in it for them?


----------



## MarciKS

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


----------



## MarciKS

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yeah I saw that in the news too....so sad


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PopsnTuff said:


> Yeah I read about that one too Diva....thanks for the info above xo


You're welcome, of course.


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> *Here's a third one if you care to continue reading:*
> 
> *A third of Americans believe Covid-19 laboratory conspiracy theory – study*
> Pew Research report revealed most Americans believed Covid-19 came about naturally, but 29% believed it was created in a lab....
> The last thing America needed on top of a president still in denial over the state current pandemic is the rest of the population believing conspiracies about it, but here we are.
> 
> While scientists agree that the virus emerged from nature, the uncertainty over how people were first infected by Covid-19 has left space for misinformation to grow. In Britain, that has meant the propagation of a random conspiracy theory about a link between coronavirus and 5G wireless technology – which almost a third of people say they can’t rule out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have I already had coronavirus? How would I know and what should I do? *
> 
> In the US, according to a new report by the Pew Research Center, about a third of Americans surveyed believe that Covid-19 was created by humans in a laboratory.
> 
> Pew surveyed 8,914 American adults, asking them whether they believed that 1) the current strain of the coronavirus “came about naturally”; 2) “was developed intentionally in a lab”; 3) “was made accidentally in a lab”; or 4) “doesn’t really exist”.
> 
> Most Americans surveyed in the report (43%) believed that Covid-19 most likely came about naturally, but nearly three in 10 (29%) said it most likely was created in a lab. What’s more, most of those who believed the virus was created in a lab believed it was done so intentionally (23%). A quarter said they weren’t sure where the virus originated, while 1% believed that the virus does not exist.
> 
> The research showed that the conspiracy was more prevalent among younger people than adults: about a third of adults aged 18 to 29 said the virus was developed in a lab (35%), compared with 21% of adults 65 and older. A fifth (19%) of people with a bachelor’s degree or higher believed that the coronavirus was created in a lab.
> 
> (There have been lots of conspiracy theories circulating around about CoVid-19. Remember one thing above all. None of it can be proven.)
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/apr/13/coronavirus-conspiracy-theory-laboratory-report


As with many of these so called reports, very few people have been polled,  only 8,914 American adults. 

These percentages of Americans touted are indicative of nothing.


----------



## win231

MarciKS said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...ium=email&utm_source=newsletter&wpisrc=nl_tyh


Now, he revealed what his motivation was:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...-coronavirus/ar-BB133J6i?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Keesha

I need to stop reading all of all this news. It’s depressing , confusing and overwhelming and stressing me out. 

I’m going to stick with the lighter stuff.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> I need to stop reading all of all this news. It’s depressing , confusing and overwhelming and stressing me out.
> 
> I’m going to stick with the lighter stuff.


Agree. Until we recover and then we'll dive back in, hoping to catch up.


----------



## Keesha

RadishRose said:


> Agree. Until we recover and then we'll dive back in, hoping to catch up.


I know. Gluttons for punishment. You’d think we’d catch on  Then again, I can always blame my husband. LOL!!! He keeps sending me stuff. Might need to block him. 
https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...r-new-symptom-of-possible-infection-1.4907351

I didn’t read it.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> I know. Gluttons for punishment. You’d think we’d catch on  Then again, I can always blame my husband. LOL!!! He keeps sending me stuff. Might need to block him.
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/coron...r-new-symptom-of-possible-infection-1.4907351
> 
> I didn’t read it.


Well at least, like we hear every 15  minutes; "we're in this together"!


----------



## RadishRose

Oh, I saw that about the toes. *sigh*


----------



## Em in Ohio

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 100433


*Ohio man dies of coronavirus after calling it a ‘political ploy’*​
Updated Apr 21, 12:41 PM; Posted Apr 21, 12:15 PM - Ohio coronavirus
By Geoff Herbert | gherbert@syracuse.com

John W. McDaniel died at age 60 on Wednesday, April 15, in Columbus, Ohio, according to an obituary in the Marion Star. The newspaper said “Johnny McDaniel” was the first coronavirus death in Marion County; the obit said he died “with his loving family by his side from complications from Covid-19.”

The New York Post reports social media posts show McDaniel angrily dismissed coronavirus concerns last month and said Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine’s stay-at-home order was “bulls--t.”

“Does anybody have the guts to say this COVID-19 is a political ploy? Asking for a friend. Prove me wrong,” he wrote March 13 on Facebook.

​
Days later, the Republican governor announced a stay-at-home order, closing all non-essential businesses and telling residents to stay home with few exceptions, such as grocery stores, pharmacies, and takeout food from restaurants.

“He doesn’t have that authority. If you are paranoid about getting sick just don’t go out. It shouldn’t keep those of us from living our lives,” McDaniel wrote. “The madness has to stop.”

According to the Post, McDaniel’s Facebook comments have since been deleted but screenshots have been circulating online.

Bruce Bourgoine @BruceBourgoine:  Ohio man, 60, who blasted COVID-19 lockdown as 'political ploy' dies after contracting #coronavirus. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...itical-ploy-dies-contracting-coronavirus.html … John W. McDaniel, 60, of Marion County, Ohio, who tested positive for the coronavirus in late March, died at Riverside Methodist Hospital in Columbus this past Wednesday.

dailymail.co.uk  6:09 AM - Apr 21, 2020:  Others have similarly dismissed the coronavirus as hype or a “hoax,” staging protests in Ohio and other states to demand reopening businesses. Health officials have continued to encourage social distancing, sheltering in place, and other precautions to slow the spread of coronavirus.

​
"Practically every day I see a tweet or blog post about someone who wrongly thought COVID-19 was a hoax dying of COVID-19 and all I can think about are the members of the media and politicians who misinformed that person and who assuredly feel zero responsibility,” CNN host Jake Tapper wrote on Twitter Monday.

McDaniel is survived by a wife and two sons. In his obituary, the family pleaded for “everyone to continue practicing social distancing to keep each other safe.”

More than 2.5 million cases of coronavirus and 171,000 deaths have been confirmed worldwide, including more than 788,000 cases and 42,000 deaths in the U.S. Ohio has confirmed nearly 13,000 cases of COVID-19 and just over 500 deaths, according to Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## Butterfly

PopsnTuff said:


> I've heard that worldwide wars bring down the population counts....could this be another way that maybe China decided would decrease their population and maybe the other world leaders were thinking the same? Just a thought here.....the world IS very much over populated as we all know....don't know if the birth rates are higher or lower than the death rates worldwide, as in equaling out each other.



Oh, puh-leeze! It's a naturally mutating virus.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Butterfly

Empty said:


> *Ohio man dies of coronavirus after calling it a ‘political ploy’*​
> Updated Apr 21, 12:41 PM; Posted Apr 21, 12:15 PM - Ohio coronavirus
> By Geoff Herbert | gherbert@syracuse.com
> 
> John W. McDaniel died at age 60 on Wednesday, April 15, in Columbus, Ohio, according to an obituary in the Marion Star. The newspaper said “Johnny McDaniel” was the first coronavirus death in Marion County; the obit said he died “with his loving family by his side from complications from Covid-19.”
> 
> The New York Post reports social media posts show McDaniel angrily dismissed coronavirus concerns last month and said Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine’s stay-at-home order was “bulls--t.”
> 
> “Does anybody have the guts to say this COVID-19 is a political ploy? Asking for a friend. Prove me wrong,” he wrote March 13 on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 100609​
> Days later, the Republican governor announced a stay-at-home order, closing all non-essential businesses and telling residents to stay home with few exceptions, such as grocery stores, pharmacies, and takeout food from restaurants.
> 
> “He doesn’t have that authority. If you are paranoid about getting sick just don’t go out. It shouldn’t keep those of us from living our lives,” McDaniel wrote. “The madness has to stop.”
> 
> According to the Post, McDaniel’s Facebook comments have since been deleted but screenshots have been circulating online.
> 
> Bruce Bourgoine @BruceBourgoine:  Ohio man, 60, who blasted COVID-19 lockdown as 'political ploy' dies after contracting #coronavirus. https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...itical-ploy-dies-contracting-coronavirus.html … John W. McDaniel, 60, of Marion County, Ohio, who tested positive for the coronavirus in late March, died at Riverside Methodist Hospital in Columbus this past Wednesday.
> 
> dailymail.co.uk  6:09 AM - Apr 21, 2020:  Others have similarly dismissed the coronavirus as hype or a “hoax,” staging protests in Ohio and other states to demand reopening businesses. Health officials have continued to encourage social distancing, sheltering in place, and other precautions to slow the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> View attachment 100612​
> "Practically every day I see a tweet or blog post about someone who wrongly thought COVID-19 was a hoax dying of COVID-19 and all I can think about are the members of the media and politicians who misinformed that person and who assuredly feel zero responsibility,” CNN host Jake Tapper wrote on Twitter Monday.
> 
> McDaniel is survived by a wife and two sons. In his obituary, the family pleaded for “everyone to continue practicing social distancing to keep each other safe.”
> 
> More than 2.5 million cases of coronavirus and 171,000 deaths have been confirmed worldwide, including more than 788,000 cases and 42,000 deaths in the U.S. Ohio has confirmed nearly 13,000 cases of COVID-19 and just over 500 deaths, according to Johns Hopkins University.



Looks like Mother Nature bit this conspiracy theorist right in the butt.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Butterfly said:


> Looks like Mother Nature bit this conspiracy theorist right in the butt.


For the good news, his family is now telling people to observe the stay-at-home and other safety orders - His death will hopefully change the minds of those who think it is a power ploy, a hoax, an infringement on Constitutional rights.


----------



## hollydolly

This is heartbreaking, ..pictures yesterday of England, Wales and Scotland, where people have decided their not going to be following any lockdown rules...


Seafront at Brighton & Hove..in the south...






People queuing for a burger in Edinburgh...Scotland ...







Bournemouth another seaside resort







Traffic everywhere, when up until justr days ago the roads were almost entirely empty...







Groups..not practising social distancing in  Cardiff Wales..







I despair... really I do.... If we get a second wave of this virus it will be much worse than the first, and as it is at the moment, seriously ill patients, with cancers and life threatening diseases are not being treated while doctors and nurses concentrate soley on this pandemic... so because people are not following rules, and potentially going to cause a much worse situation, many people who've never even had the virus, but have more serious life conditions will die uneccesarily, due to lack of critical care ...

yes, I'm bored too... , I'd love to go and walk along  the beach... go shopping for something other than food, go to the gym,   ..or  meet up for a coffee with a friend.., ... but I'm trying my best to stick to the rules and just stay around my own area and shop for essentials once every few weeks...tedious and boring as that is....

I also understand people would love to get back to work,  but they're not working walking along the beaches.. or lying sunbathing in parks in large crowded areas.. ...  if they can't just wait another few of weeks of following rules  we're going to end up in lockdown until next year...

Our govt, has lost complete control of this situation... IMO


----------



## Em in Ohio

hollydolly said:


> This is heartbreaking, ..pictures yesterday of England, Wales and Scotland, where people have decided their not going to be following any lockdown rules...
> 
> 
> Seafront at Brighton & Hove..in the south...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People queuing for a burger in Edinburgh...Scotland ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bournemouth another seaside resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic everywhere, when up until justr days ago the roads were almost entirely empty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groups..not practising social distancing in  Cardiff Wales..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I despair... really I do.... If we get a second wave of this virus it will be much worse than the first, and as it is at the moment, seriously ill patients, with cancers and life threatening diseases are not being treated while doctors and nurses concentrate soley on this pandemic... so because people are not following rules, and potentially going to cause a much worse situation, many people who've never even had the virus, but have more serious life conditions will die uneccesarily, due to lack of critical care ...
> 
> yes, I'm bored too... , I'd love to go and walk along  the beach... go shopping for something other than food, go to the gym,   ..or  meet up for a coffee with a friend.., ... but I'm trying my best to stick to the rules and just stay around my own area and shop for essentials once every few weeks...tedious and boring as that is....
> 
> I also understand people would love to get back to work,  but they're not working walking along the beaches.. or lying sunbathing in parks in large crowded areas.. ...  if they can't just wait another few of weeks of following rules  we're going to end up in lockdown until next year...
> 
> Our govt, has lost complete control of this situation... IMO


You have made very good points!


----------



## StarSong

Empty said:


> For the good news, his family is now telling people to observe the stay-at-home and other safety orders - His death will hopefully change the minds of those who think it is a power ploy, a hoax, an infringement on Constitutional rights.


Nothing will change their minds short of a repeat performance, this time within their own family.


----------



## rgp

hollydolly said:


> This is heartbreaking, ..pictures yesterday of England, Wales and Scotland, where people have decided their not going to be following any lockdown rules...
> 
> 
> Seafront at Brighton & Hove..in the south...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People queuing for a burger in Edinburgh...Scotland ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bournemouth another seaside resort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic everywhere, when up until justr days ago the roads were almost entirely empty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groups..not practising social distancing in  Cardiff Wales..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I despair... really I do.... If we get a second wave of this virus it will be much worse than the first, and as it is at the moment, seriously ill patients, with cancers and life threatening diseases are not being treated while doctors and nurses concentrate soley on this pandemic... so because people are not following rules, and potentially going to cause a much worse situation, many people who've never even had the virus, but have more serious life conditions will die uneccesarily, due to lack of critical care ...
> 
> yes, I'm bored too... , I'd love to go and walk along  the beach... go shopping for something other than food, go to the gym,   ..or  meet up for a coffee with a friend.., ... but I'm trying my best to stick to the rules and just stay around my own area and shop for essentials once every few weeks...tedious and boring as that is....
> 
> I also understand people would love to get back to work,  but they're not working walking along the beaches.. or lying sunbathing in parks in large crowded areas.. ...  if they can't just wait another few of weeks of following rules  we're going to end up in lockdown until next year...
> 
> Our govt, has lost complete control of this situation... IMO




 Do you really want govt,control?   I do not, people make choices , guidelines maybe? But rules ? No.

 Do you know these photos are recent? Who got out to take these photos, if they are recent?


----------



## Ronni

I have no opinion about the origin of the virus.  

I have no doubt whatever that it exists and it's killing people in a wretched, awful way.  

My son is a first responder, and I have friends who are in the medical field as nurse practitioner, doctor, respiratory therapist. I have no reason whatever to disbelieve their first-hand accounts......heart-wrenching, unutterably sad accounts of people dying of the virus, alone and isolated, no family allowed to attend them, feeling abandoned and bereft.  And accounts of the medical staff who just had to watch and hold the dying person's hand through several layers of PPE, because they were simply at the end of their arsenal of things to do to save the patient.  

So, yeah, it's real.  I don’t want to go out like that.  I don't want anyone I care about to go out like that.  

I've researched, and studied, and though I'm not a medical professional, I have a decent understanding of the way viruses in general work, and the similarities of Covid-19 to any other virus.  All those first-hand accounts and a few second hand accounts of the people who have contracted it and lived to tell about it, and the health care workers who are on the front lines trying to deal with it, are devastating.   

I don’t want to be a patient.  I don’t want to be a statistic.


----------



## garyt1957

rgp said:


> Do you really want govt,control?   I do not, people make choices , guidelines maybe? But rules ? No.
> 
> Do you know these photos are recent? Who got out to take these photos, if they are recent?


You make a good point about the photos, Is it really that warm in those areas right now? I think not.


----------



## gennie

Recent advice for treatment - injections of bleach.   How many true disciples will follow and die?


----------



## rgp

gennie said:


> Recent advice for treatment - injections of bleach.   How many true disciples will follow and die?




 I didn't hear "advise" I heard a question. But yeah, some [ding-bats] might go out & try an injection of ??.........good luck too them.


----------



## johndoe

It's not a hoax but a coverup. Some seasonal flu shots were contaminated intentionally or accidentally resulting on covid -19. Only my theory.


----------



## StarSong

gennie said:


> Recent advice for treatment - injections of bleach.   How many true disciples will follow and die?


----------



## fmdog44

Politics are driving opinions now. I watched Fox last night (Carlson & Hannity) and they being pro Trump are pushing the idea of opening up the country not for health reasons but to get the job numbers up to make Trump look good. It is a fact and you can say BS but I'll stick to my guns on this part of this mess.


----------



## fmdog44

rgp said:


> Do you really want govt,control?   I do not, people make choices , guidelines maybe? But rules ? No.
> 
> Do you know these photos are recent? Who got out to take these photos, if they are recent?


What is the average AGE of the people in those pictures?!!


----------



## fmdog44

garyt1957 said:


> I don't think China is overly concerned about their population anymore. They removed the "one child per family" law years ago.


I thought the rule has been modified to allow one additional child if the govt agrees to it.


----------



## hollydolly

rgp said:


> Do you really want govt,control?   I do not, people make choices , guidelines maybe? But rules ? No.
> 
> Do you know these photos are recent? Who got out to take these photos, if they are recent?


 they are very real photos..they were taken yesterday I know that for a fact.... . I don't want martial law, no-one wants that, but something has to be done to stop people potentially spreading a killer disease before we can be at least fairly sure it's under control...

Today's pictures...


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> View attachment 100833


 thank goodness that stuff isn't on sale here, because there would surely be someone- who would swallow it....however I'm sure his words were probably taken completely out of context, but the media ran with it, and that's what people read isn't it?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> thank goodness that stuff isn't on sale here, because there would surely be someone- who would swallow it....however I'm sure his words were probably taken completely out of context, but the media ran with it, and that's what people read isn't it?


If only that were so, HD.
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-trump-injecting-disinfectant-covid-19/

Here's a better source, @hollydolly, taken during the press conference:
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/do...fectant-beat-coronavirus-clean-lungs-n1191216


----------



## hollydolly

garyt1957 said:


> You make a good point about the photos, Is it really that warm in those areas right now? I think not.


Why would you think not ?....   what an odd thing to say ...

yes it is warm here..we've had sun and really warm weather for the last 6 weeks. If you look on the photo thread  you will see pictures I have taken just this week while out for a walk near my home.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/yesterdays-walk.48419/


..and these ones of my garden which I took late yesterday afternoon.... and posted today


https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-bring-may-flowers.47711/page-10#post-1326034

Do you think our major tabloid would be posting pictures of sunshine in our towns and cities  to a potential population of  70 million people...if we didn't have sun?... good grief. !!!   SMH!!


----------



## hollydolly

*Nurse, 37, and her identical twin sister both die of coronavirus within days of each other*

The twin sister of a nurse who died of coronavirus and inspired applause from NHS staff was also killed by the bug just hours after the heartfelt tribute. 

Emma Davis, 37, a former nurse herself, died at Southampton General Hospital today, just three days after the death of identical twin Katy, who worked as a children's nurse, at the same hospital.

Their sister Zoe confirmed the tragedy as she revealed the pair, who lived together, were unwell and suffering from other health conditions for some time.

*Tragic ...may they R.I.P

*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nurse-latest-NHS-workers-die-coronavirus.html


----------



## gennie

rgp said:


> I didn't hear "advise" I heard a question. But yeah, some [ding-bats] might go out & try an injection of ??.........good luck too them.


Thanks, I stand corrected.


----------



## win231

gennie said:


> Recent advice for treatment - injections of bleach.   How many true disciples will follow and die?


I got lots of bleach & 500 insulin syringes.  Maybe ammonia will work better..............


----------



## gennie

hollydolly said:


> they are very real photos..they were taken yesterday I know that for a fact.... . I don't want martial law, no-one wants that, but something has to be done to stop people potentially spreading a killer disease before we can be at least fairly sure it's under control...
> 
> Today's pictures...


I believe the shirtless guy needs a bra.  Anyone agree?


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> *Nurse, 37, and her identical twin sister both die of coronavirus within days of each other*
> 
> The twin sister of a nurse who died of coronavirus and inspired applause from NHS staff was also killed by the bug just hours after the heartfelt tribute.
> 
> Emma Davis, 37, a former nurse herself, died at Southampton General Hospital today, just three days after the death of identical twin Katy, who worked as a children's nurse, at the same hospital.
> 
> Their sister Zoe confirmed the tragedy as she revealed the pair, who lived together, were unwell and suffering from other health conditions for some time.
> 
> *Tragic ...may they R.I.P
> 
> *
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nurse-latest-NHS-workers-die-coronavirus.html


Stuff like this makes me cry. Age 37. They had their whole life ahead of them. They are real heroes.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> If only that were so, HD.
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/coronavirus-trump-injecting-disinfectant-covid-19/
> 
> Here's a better source, @hollydolly, taken during the press conference:
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/do...fectant-beat-coronavirus-clean-lungs-n1191216


And immediately after that suggestion Lysol immediately put up an advertisement warning people never to consider ingesting or injecting a household disinfectant as medicine in hopes of ridding the virus or for any other reason.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/trump-disinfectant-light-reaction-1.5543563


----------



## garyt1957

hollydolly said:


> Why would you think not ?....   what an odd thing to say ...
> 
> yes it is warm here..we've had sun and really warm weather for the last 6 weeks. If you look on the photo thread  you will see pictures I have taken just this week while out for a walk near my home.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/yesterdays-walk.48419/
> 
> 
> ..and these ones of my garden which I took late yesterday afternoon.... and posted today
> 
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...-bring-may-flowers.47711/page-10#post-1326034
> 
> Do you think our major tabloid would be posting pictures of sunshine in our towns and cities  to a potential population of  70 million people...if we didn't have sun?... good grief. !!!   SMH!!


I looked up average temps for one of those areas for May, not April and it said 50-59. That doesn't seem like shirtless temps to me.


----------



## hollydolly

garyt1957 said:


> I looked up average temps for one of those areas for May, not April and it said 50-59. That doesn't seem like shirtless temps to me.


 you can look up average temps all you like, the truth is we have had mid 70's average temps here for weeks and almost 80 on several days..did you even look at my pictures that I took this week of my area, as well as the pictures in the media.. ? ...

Are you well?....  how can you even argue with someone about the weather in  area you're not in with someone who is.... give me strength !!


----------



## Pam

Even here in my corner of north west England it has been very warm and sunny for weeks,  most definitely above average temperatures and I've been sitting in my yard wearing Tshirt and capri pants. 

From various newspaper reports it looks like April in UK could possibly be recorded as the hottest on record.


----------



## hollydolly

Pam said:


> Even here in my corner of north west England it has been very warm and sunny for weeks,  most definitely above average temperatures and I've been sitting in my yard wearing Tshirt and capri pants.
> 
> From various newspaper reports it looks like April in UK could possibly be recorded as the hottest on record.


 Absolutely Pam... and you can imagine how hot it's been here in the south if it's been hot where you are  in the North west ...it was the same last year and the year before here... we had a real hot April, then wet May and nothing decent until around mid June, then we had the hottest summer for about 4 months with temps in the low 90's .. and then it was tooooo Hot due to the high humidity ..could barely sleep at night just got fans and no AC (people will remember me moaning about no AC the last couple of years) , and I have a feeling we might get the same again this year


----------



## Sunny

Trump got himself in big trouble with that Lysol nonsense. The expressions on the faces of his physicians at the press conference were priceless. They looked like they had been clobbered by a sledgehammer.

The spin specialists immediately started covering for him, telling us that he was obviously only being sarcastic.  Don't really swallow any Lysol, folks.

Watch for the next carefully manufactured lie to deflect attention.


----------



## rgp

hollydolly said:


> Absolutely Pam... and you can imagine how hot it's been here in the south if it's been hot where you are  in the North west ...it was the same last year and the year before here... we had a real hot April, then wet May and nothing decent until around mid June, then we had the hottest summer for about 4 months with temps in the low 90's .. and then it was tooooo Hot due to the high humidity ..could barely sleep at night just got fans and no AC (people will remember me moaning about no AC the last couple of years) , and I have a feeling we might get the same again this year




 I looked at the weather for the previous 72 hours as well, the "high" I saw was a brief 72 degrees.....but as you say , you live there, I do not.

 However, if all these people in the photos, are uncaring & thumbing their nose at "govt, rules" by being outside & in groups.......Who is the uncaring person that went outside & took the photos of them ?


----------



## rgp

Sunny said:


> Trump got himself in big trouble with that Lysol nonsense. The expressions on the faces of his physicians at the press conference were priceless. They looked like they had been clobbered by a sledgehammer.
> 
> The spin specialists immediately started covering for him, telling us that he was obviously only being sarcastic.  Don't really swallow any Lysol, folks.
> 
> Watch for the next carefully manufactured lie to deflect attention.




  Again, I did not hear sarcasm or suggestion, I heard a question being asked of a medical professional, about a long-shot solution.......


----------



## Keesha

There’s zoom lenses and auto crop as well as social distancing. Anyone can take pictures very safely and be away from others. 

The back pedal 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/medical-cures-trump-coronavirus-covid-19-1.5544348


----------



## hollydolly

rgp said:


> I looked at the weather for the previous 72 hours as well, the "high" I saw was a brief 72 degrees.....but as you say , you live there, I do not.
> 
> *However, if all these people in the photos, are uncaring & thumbing their nose at "govt, rules" by being outside & in groups.......Who is the uncaring person that went outside & took the photos of them ?*


 who knows...anyone with a camera on their phones can take pictures and sell them to the media these days...


----------



## rgp

hollydolly said:


> who knows...anyone with a camera on their phones can take pictures and sell them to the media these days...




 My point being, they're no better than the folks they are photographing......they just want the attention/accolades .


----------



## hollydolly

rgp said:


> My point being, they're no better than the folks they are photographing......they just want the attention/accolades .


they're probably the very _same_ people .... and getting paid for being out too....


----------



## Keesha

I’m not sure where to post this but I’m really impressed with the precautions my husbands company have put in place to protect their employees. All employees entering the building go through the door and get tested by this machine which uses zero radiation . It checks employees temperature. It’s not fool  proof for detecting the virus since people can carry it with no symptoms  but it’s a start. They got them masks , hand sanitizer and gloves too.

This is a picture of my husband testing it. He looks really weird in the infa red no touch scanner. He’s weird looking but but ‘that’ weird.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> I’m not sure where to post this but I’m really impressed with the precautions my husbands company have put in place to protect their employees. All employees entering the building go through the door and get tested by this machine which uses zero radiation . It checks employees temperature. It’s not fool  proof for detecting the virus since people can carry it with no symptoms  but it’s a start.
> 
> This is a picture of my husband testing it. He looks really weird in the infa red no touch scanner. He’s weird looking but but ‘that’ weird.
> View attachment 101048


Cool beans!


----------



## Sunny

Hmmm, the same people who are in denial about the danger of the coronavirus are also in denial about climate change.  Global warming? Nah, the picture must be a fake.


----------



## win231

Sunny said:


> Hmmm, the same people who are in denial about the danger of the coronavirus are also in denial about climate change.  Global warming? Nah, the picture must be a fake.


Well, what have you done to prevent Global Warming?


----------



## hollydolly

latest  pictures taken yesterday....


Newport beach California...








Huntington Beach California...








A bar open open Tybee Beach Georgia...








Playing by the rules in Coney Island New York...







although...it does look a lot colder in NY than the other places so things may change if the weather heats up in NY.... but for the meantime, I hope the folks there keep following the rules for now and reduce the death rate...


----------



## StarSong

The past several days have been unseasonably warm in Los Angeles, well over 90 degrees yesterday in my area.  As is typical for Southern California weather, beaches run 10-20 degrees cooler than inland areas.  

I'm not excusing the crowds, merely explaining them. 

There's no way I'd go to the beach or any crowded area right now, but that appears to not be true for everyone. 

Guess we'll see how all these voluntary canaries in the coal mines are feeling in a week or two.


----------



## hollydolly

I love the sun...I really adore it, I get it that people want to go to the beach, I'd love to drive down to the beach  but to risk not only your own life but others on any crowded area, is just absolute lunacy...


I read something today which reminded me of The Day Of The Triffids, in which everyone is captivated by an amazing, spectacular meteor shower – and all those who watch it late into the night, oohing and aahing with delight, wake up the next morning permanently blind.


----------



## StarSong

A quote from this morning's Washington Post says it well:

_Coroner Michael Fowler of Dougherty County, Ga., sees people out running errands, rushing back into their lives as Georgia tries to reopen. “Sometimes, I think about stopping and showing them one of the empty body bags I have in the trunk. ‘You might end up here. Is that worth it for a haircut or a hamburger?’ _


----------



## Keesha

https://d28lcup14p4e72.cloudfront.net/223075/5171868/4b1a6a7c-9e5f-4d91-b2f8-b584db6534e5.mp4


----------



## hollydolly

WTAF..... !!!!!! That woman is too stupid to be alive ,


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> https://d28lcup14p4e72.cloudfront.net/223075/5171868/4b1a6a7c-9e5f-4d91-b2f8-b584db6534e5.mp4


Another internet genius weighs in.  Good grief!


----------



## garyt1957

hollydolly said:


> you can look up average temps all you like, the truth is we have had mid 70's average temps here for weeks and almost 80 on several days..did you even look at my pictures that I took this week of my area, as well as the pictures in the media.. ? ...
> 
> Are you well?....  how can you even argue with someone about the weather in  area you're not in with someone who is.... give me strength !!


Who's arguing? You need to calm down, the stress is getting to you.


----------



## garyt1957

StarSong said:


> Another internet genius weighs in.  Good grief!


Hard to believe that's serious. Likely somebody's attempt at comedy.


----------



## hollydolly

garyt1957 said:


> Who's arguing? You need to calm down, the stress is getting to you.


lol...stress is not getting to me at all, you're rarely right about anything and you're wrong again...

Pointing out your errors and ignorance is not getting me stressed in the least. Spend less time on the forums and more time educating yourself about the world around you, and you'll be a much happier person...

Yo're a troll, and  I'm putting you on ignore.. this isn't the thread  for ignorance as serious as yours


----------



## garyt1957

hollydolly said:


> lol...stress is not getting to me at all, you're rarely right about anything and you're wrong again...
> 
> Pointing out your errors and ignorance is not getting me stressed in the least. Spend less time on the forums and more time educating yourself about the world around you, and you'll be a much happier person...
> 
> Yo're a troll, and  I'm putting you on ignore.. this isn't the thread  for ignorance as serious as yours


My god, you're a nut.


----------



## win231

StarSong said:


> A quote from this morning's Washington Post says it well:
> 
> _Coroner Michael Fowler of Dougherty County, Ga., sees people out running errands, rushing back into their lives as Georgia tries to reopen. “Sometimes, I think about stopping and showing them one of the empty body bags I have in the trunk. ‘You might end up here. Is that worth it for a haircut or a hamburger?’ _


I'd tell him, "Come look in my trunk.  I've got one that's not empty.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha said:


> https://d28lcup14p4e72.cloudfront.net/223075/5171868/4b1a6a7c-9e5f-4d91-b2f8-b584db6534e5.mp4


This has to be a put on. There is  no way anyone could be this stupid.


----------



## Sunny

Keesha, thank you for that wonderful video of the brilliant woman from Jacksonville, offering an explanation of why they don't get coronavirus there, since they don't drink Corona beer, like the Mexicans do down in Miami.  

This HAS to be a routine from SNL.  It's just too funny not to be.


----------



## rgp

StarSong said:


> Another internet genius weighs in.  Good grief!




 Ever stop to think that , that was intended as some sort of comedy?........Poor comedy perhaps, but still comedy......


----------



## rgp

Sunny said:


> Hmmm, the same people who are in denial about the danger of the coronavirus are also in denial about climate change.  Global warming? Nah, the picture must be a fake.




I'm in "denial" to the same degree about all three.........

   I believe the virus is real & dangerous.....but so is shutting down the commerce of this country, to the point that it has been.

  I believe in climate change, I believe it is natural for it to change, as I also believe that the earth is still evolving . I believe in global warming as well, but I also believe that, that is better than an approaching Ice-Age.

And , all-in-all I believe that man has little to with any of it.........exception being COVID......yes I believe it was released by a human......an ignorant, non-caring human....in Wuhan China.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, rgp, of course I think it was meant as comedy. As I just said, it's too funny not to be. It is a lot like one of those SNL routines.

I wonder if we can track it down? Keesha, where did you find it?

Well, I did manage to find it on Google. It says it's a "parody" rant, from the Daily Mail.  So I guess that answers our question.


----------



## PopsnTuff

hollydolly said:


> WTAF..... !!!!!! That woman is too stupid to be alive ,


As my daughter would say, Holy mother of god, dear jesus....should we start in with the dumb blonde jokes right now?


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Yes, rgp, of course I think it was meant as comedy. As I just said, it's too funny not to be. It is a lot like one of those SNL routines.
> 
> I wonder if we can track it down? Keesha, where did you find it?
> 
> Well, I did manage to find it on Google. It says it's a "parody" rant, from the Daily Mail.  So I guess that answers our question.


 well  I read the DM every day as well as m any other media sources and never saw that on the DM...whereas my daughter never reads the DM... but when I sent that to her earlier.. she told me this has been doing the rounds of twitter and Faeebook for days


----------



## hollydolly

RadishRose said:


> This has to be a put on. There is  no way anyone could be this stupid.


you would certainly hope so, but if so she's the best straight woman  in the business there wasn't even a glint of fun  in her eyes...

Even if it was a joke..it was in very bad taste... ..after all she started off by being racist...

ETA...just had a quick search...the DM did in fact show it (on  the US site of the DM)...3 days ago...but it was posted on Youtube 5 days ago probably from twitter .. and apparently or supposedly this woman is in fact a comedian...

 her Twitter name:  Marginally Wicked Resistor


----------



## Sunny

I think the giveaway was when she says they don't have coronavirus in Jacksonville because they don't drink Corona beer like "them Mexicans down in Miami."  (Mexicans in Miami?)  Making that connection was sheer brilliance.

And her suggestion about plugging up your body parts with tp, that's where all the tp is going, and saying that salt is the most important food element, it's found in pork, black eyed peas, grits, etc. (every food stereotype) plus a lot of her other remarks are a dead giveaway, when you listen to her for the second or third time.  I think she is brilliant, and I repeat, I'd like to see her as a regular on SNL.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

rgp said:


> I'm in "denial" to the same degree about all three.........
> 
> I believe the virus is real & dangerous.....but so is shutting down the commerce of this country, to the point that it has been.
> 
> I believe in climate change, I believe it is natural for it to change, as I also believe that the earth is still evolving . I believe in global warming as well, but I also believe that, that is better than an approaching Ice-Age.
> 
> And , all-in-all I believe that man has little to with any of it.........exception being COVID......yes I believe it was released by a human......an ignorant, non-caring human....in Wuhan China.



Hey...are you perfectly reading my mind!


----------



## JaniceM

Sunny said:


> Keesha, thank you for that wonderful video of the brilliant woman from Jacksonville, offering an explanation of why they don't get coronavirus there, since they don't drink Corona beer, like the Mexicans do down in Miami.
> 
> This HAS to be a routine from SNL.  It's just too funny not to be.


Whether it's real or fake, it reminded me of this:  https://us-east-1.tchyn.io/snopes-production/uploads/2014/10/bachmann_bones.jpg?resize=500,423


----------



## Keesha

For the record I didn’t know the link I added was ‘comedy.’ I hope it didn’t offend anyone . I’m certainly not a racist. Like most of you, I was shocked and figured this can’t be real which is why I added it to the ‘hoax, thread. Once I realized that it was humour I thought it funny that they were making fun of people who thought this way. If I had figured this out and thought it out through beforehand, I wouldn’t have added it.


----------



## Keesha

JaniceM said:


> Whether it's real or fake, it reminded me of this:  https://us-east-1.tchyn.io/snopes-production/uploads/2014/10/bachmann_bones.jpg?resize=500,423


Exactly. That’s why I found it so amusing. It’s so outrageously ridiculously it can’t possibly be true but there are those. Anyway I’ll stop there...


----------



## Sunny

Well, in any case, thanks for giving us a good laugh, Keesha.  I'd like to see more of this comedian, I think she's great!


----------



## rgp

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Hey...are you perfectly reading my mind!




  I think there is a fair sized group of us.


----------



## Keesha

Sunny said:


> Well, in any case, thanks for giving us a good laugh, Keesha.  I'd like to see more of this comedian, I think she's great!


Whew. Thank you.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Today, I was looking at Facebook, and someone had posted pictures of Bill and Melinda Gates, along with the theory that they could have died/killed and been replaced with doubles. I could see that the pictures seemed different, but you can’t really tell if it is different people, or just the photograph, or the difference in age between the two sets of pictures. 

The information said that it was on Ancestry.com that both of them died around 2013.
 I have an ancestry account, so I went to Wikipedia, made sure of birthdates, and parents, and looked up Melinda on Ancestry, and that took me to the Bill Gates family tree. 
To my total amazement, it DOES say that they are both dead, and all of the family information is correct. 

Here is the pictures from facebook, so you can see if they look the same to you, and my screenshot from ancestry.com. If you have an account, you can look this up yourself. 
Discussion ?


----------



## JaniceM

Happyflowerlady said:


> Today, I was looking at Facebook, and someone had posted pictures of Bill and Melinda Gates, along with the theory that they could have died/killed and been replaced with doubles. I could see that the pictures seemed different, but you can’t really tell if it is different people, or just the photograph, or the difference in age between the two sets of pictures.
> 
> The information said that it was on Ancestry.com that both of them died around 2013.
> I have an ancestry account, so I went to Wikipedia, made sure of birthdates, and parents, and looked up Melinda on Ancestry, and that took me to the Bill Gates family tree.
> To my total amazement, it DOES say that they are both dead, and all of the family information is correct.
> 
> Here is the pictures from facebook, so you can see if they look the same to you, and my screenshot from ancestry.com. If you have an account, you can look this up yourself.
> Discussion ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 110995View attachment 110996


I doubt it.  Probably the same as the Paul McCartney rumors.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

JaniceM said:


> I doubt it.  Probably the same as the Paul McCartney rumors.



Then why is it on Ancestry.com ?  I didn’t think it could possibly be right, either, and you find anything online; so I went to Ancestry myself and looked it up, and it is there.


----------



## JaniceM

Happyflowerlady said:


> Then why is it on Ancestry.com ?  I didn’t think it could possibly be right, either, and you find anything online; so I went to Ancestry myself and looked it up, and it is there.


I can't access much on Ancestry because I don't have an account.  
But if it's fake, somebody has an awful sense of "humor," and if it's real it seems odd that regular news sites didn't cover it.


----------



## JaniceM

Plus he couldn't have said this in 2015 if he died in 2013:

https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates_the_next_outbreak_we_re_not_ready?language=en#t-500682


----------



## Keesha

Fake news? No I don’t think the virus is a hoax and never have.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I don't believe the virus is a Hoax. I do wonder though if it was created with a purpose to destroy many people.*


----------



## Happyflowerlady

JaniceM said:


> Plus he couldn't have said this in 2015 if he died in 2013:
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates_the_next_outbreak_we_re_not_ready?language=en#t-500682



Obviously he didn’t , if he were dead; but many government officials have body doubles ( we know that Hillary Clinton had at least one, because it was in the news), so if he has a double, then that is who has been saying everything since 2013. Why it was not in the news, is beyond me; I have no idea why this would be hidden, unless it is part of some kind of cover-up.  
But Ancestry doesn’t do a hoax; so it is hard to explain how it would be on Bill Gates family tree if it were not real. Anyone can look it up. It is also on Family Tree, which is another ancestry website, so not just on ancestry.


----------



## Judycat

JaniceM said:


> Plus he couldn't have said this in 2015 if he died in 2013:
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates_the_next_outbreak_we_re_not_ready?language=en#t-500682


Ah but his double could. Don't forget that little tidbit. Comparing pictures of younger and older Bill and Melinda Gates is your proof.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

More interesting confirmation and information.  Melinda (French) Gates is also on several other family trees, with the same exact information for birth/marriage, etc. It looks like they might have died in Germany ?


----------



## Sunny

Happyflowerlady said:


> Then why is it on Ancestry.com ?  I didn’t think it could possibly be right, either, and you find anything online; so I went to Ancestry myself and looked it up, and it is there.


I have no answers for this, but my best guess would be that they got that Bill Gates mixed up with another one, who had actually died.  I would hope that by now, it's been corrected.

Obviously, if someone as important and famous as him (and his wife, too!) had died, it would have been all over the front pages of every newspaper, and featured in all the news broadcasts.


----------



## PamfromTx

No, I don't think it is a hoax.  What would account for so many deaths?  The number of deaths (globally) are increasing every single day.  I have a cousin in San Antonio who contracted Convid-19 at work; she's a Registered Nurse.  She can tell you how terrible she felt and also how difficult it is to be in the front line trying to save people.  It is real!


----------



## StarSong

Good grief.  In this day and age of photo and document manipulation, why would anyone believe that Bill and Melinda Gates are deceased because someone created an Ancestry.com posting or merely dummied up a facsimile.  Not a difficult thing to do, by the way.      

Even a whiff of the possibility that they'd died would be international headline news. Be assured, Ancestry.com wouldn't be the entity breaking the story.


----------



## JaniceM

Happyflowerlady said:


> More interesting confirmation and information.  Melinda (French) Gates is also on several other family trees, with the same exact information for birth/marriage, etc. It looks like they might have died in Germany ?
> 
> View attachment 111003


Did Ancestry or other place say what they allegedly died from?


----------



## Lewkat

No, I do not since I was on the receiving end of it.  There are lasting after effects as well and I am not a happy camper about that.


----------



## JaniceM

Lewkat said:


> No, I do not since I was on the receiving end of it.  There are lasting after effects as well and I am not a happy camper about that.


((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## JustBonee

About Bill  & Melinda Gates. ... from Forbes ... two days ago ....  June 23, 2020

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jennif...leadership-in-fighting-pandemic/#5b7abd122e8c


----------



## fmdog44

The hospitals and graveyards are full of this hoax.


----------



## LindaB

PopsnTuff said:


> Just curious on your thoughts about this....I'm getting ready to read different articles on the net to see if they make any sense at all.....
> some are dreamers, irrational thinkers and scammers who are posting these, but some are intelligent news folks.....but is there any truth to these rumors without discussing political angles to this?
> Will let you know my opinions soon.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## JaniceM

Bonnie said:


> About Bill  & Melinda Gates. ... from Forbes ... two days ago ....  June 23, 2020
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/jennif...leadership-in-fighting-pandemic/#5b7abd122e8c


Just wait, somebody will say it's not real..  or not really them...  maybe it's actually Lee Harvey Oswald and Elvis in disguise...


----------



## PamfromTx

fmdog44 said:


> The hospitals and graveyards are full of this hoax.


And... that is proof enough that this is REAL.


----------



## LindaB

There are zillions of conspiracy theorists with crackpot opinions about everything. I guess real life must not be exciting enough for them.
1. We never landed on the moon
2. The earth is really flat
3. The US orchestrated 9/11
There are a million of them. The bad thing is that anyone can print/publish anything on the Internet and people will believe anything. This is a pandemic, people! Quit treating this as if it's political. Nobody cares about our politics in Italy, England, China. This is a world wide problem. Wake up and smell the coffee!


----------



## hiraeth2018

PopsnTuff said:


> Just curious on your thoughts about this....I'm getting ready to read different articles on the net to see if they make any sense at all.....
> some are dreamers, irrational thinkers and scammers who are posting these, but some are intelligent news folks.....but is there any truth to these rumors without discussing political angles to this?
> Will let you know my opinions soon.



I can only express my opinion... and there are many personal opinions out there. We/I have been bombarded by peoples opinions. I decided to believe in history... I recently found this documentary on Amazon Prime. It is a long series but so far have found it very revealing when compared to what is happening in our world today. History does repeat itself, especially when the population does not learn from mistakes. On top of that we have politics mixed in with its opinions... not good for us. I personally have not been affected by covid-19 (except by its inconveniences) or by anyone I personally know but my circle is a small one. It is in my community, that I know but I have limited my public travels to the grocery store and a few hobby supplies for my sanity. My daughter although works for a funeral home and her job is cremations. I take her word of what she has experienced as to public exposure and its consequences. I am tired of worrying about it, I am tired of hearing about it and I am tired of being told what to do about it. I am hoping I can avoid it but I feel it's here for a very long time.
*The Black Death: The World's Most Devastating Plague*


----------



## terry123

Saw him on GMA last week.  He was alive then.


----------

